# HAIL damage!!



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

This past week I have been a victim of hail damage on my 04 GTO. I have never delt with this and was wondering if anyone else has and what I can expect from insurance and body shops. It has about 4 or 5 spots on the hood and roof. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

gtogooch said:


> This past week I have been a victim of hail damage on my 04 GTO. I have never delt with this and was wondering if anyone else has and what I can expect from insurance and body shops. It has about 4 or 5 spots on the hood and roof. Thanks


I had hail damage on my 'other' car, insurance company wrote me a check on the spot and told me it was up to me to fix it or not. I pocketed the check.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Be sure to ask the repair shop "how" they are going to repair your damage. I had "ding" removal on my GTO and watched the guy apply heat (with a torch!) and artfully work my dents out with special tools. They damage is gone and the repair is completely undetectable. That was an outfit local to me called Dent Devils. The guy came to my home and was a complete profesional.

When I had hail damage on my GTP GP (from being parked in the hospital parking lot the morning after my Daughter was born), I was not able to be there for the repair and dropped it off at the shop. I did'nt notice until later that they had put holes in the inside of the hood, trunk and doors (and who knows where else) to repair damage to the outside panels.

I was (and still am as I still own the car) pissed.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya you deffinatly want to ask the body shop if they will warrante their work. that way if you dont like what they've done then take it back.. i work in a body shop so i know that there is a lot of places out there that do crap work.. and the insuranc co will only wright you a check if you own it out right if you still have a lein then it will be a two party check with the repair shop..


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info guys. I was going to take it too the bodyshop I used to work at, but I have heard that their quality is slipping. My wifes grandpa used to own a major bodyshop in columbus indiana. I might just have him help me repair, plus I have some other parts of the car that need paint work.


----------

